# Where to get started?



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

So my black lab Benelli is now 5 months old and things have been going pretty smooth so far. She heels at command, will sit, lay down, stay, and retrieve to hand. I can get her to sit at heel and throw 2 bumpers to first and third base then give her a line to a certain bumper and she'll retrieve it, heel, sit, then give her a line to the other one. I'd like to get exposed to some of the trial and hunt tests but don't have any experience whatsoever. Anyone in particular to get in contact with?


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Wasatch Hunt Retriever Club is holding a AKC Hunt Test out at Lee Kay this weekend (Fri - Mon i think). Go out and check it out. Too late to enter your dog but it will give you an idea of what they are about. 

Mark


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Anyone in particular to get in contact with?


Get ahold of Steve Shaver. He is up north by you and can give you all kinds of advice.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

check out the wasatch hunting retriever club hunt test over memorial weekend at lee kay. that is a great place to get started as well as the weber river retriever club.


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> So my black lab Benelli is now 5 months old and things have been going pretty smooth so far. She heels at command, will sit, lay down, stay, and retrieve to hand. I can get her to sit at heel and throw 2 bumpers to first and third base then give her a line to a certain bumper and she'll retrieve it, heel, sit, then give her a line to the other one. I'd like to get exposed to some of the trial and hunt tests but don't have any experience whatsoever. Anyone in particular to get in contact with?


I don't know much about trial hunts but I've never seen another dog named benelli that is my GSP name but she just gets called nelli. But back on track good luck with the new pup.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Jsw said:


> Greenhead_Slayer said:
> 
> 
> > So my black lab Benelli is now 5 months old and things have been going pretty smooth so far. She heels at command, will sit, lay down, stay, and retrieve to hand. I can get her to sit at heel and throw 2 bumpers to first and third base then give her a line to a certain bumper and she'll retrieve it, heel, sit, then give her a line to the other one. I'd like to get exposed to some of the trial and hunt tests but don't have any experience whatsoever. Anyone in particular to get in contact with?
> ...


Interesting, I'd never heard another dog called that either. Everyone scolds me right off the bat for picking such a long name. Great minds think alike I guess


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Jsw said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Greenhead_Slayer":2pbhc2l6]So my black lab Benelli is now 5 months old and things have been going pretty smooth so far. She heels at command, will sit, lay down, stay, and retrieve to hand. I can get her to sit at heel and throw 2 bumpers to first and third base then give her a line to a certain bumper and she'll retrieve it, heel, sit, then give her a line to the other one. I'd like to get exposed to some of the trial and hunt tests but don't have any experience whatsoever. Anyone in particular to get in contact with?
> ...


Interesting, I'd never heard another dog called that either. Everyone scolds me right off the bat for picking such a long name. Great minds think alike I guess[/quote:2pbhc2l6]

They must! Haha I wanted to give her an original name, but that's only two I've heard if so I guess it is.


----------

